# Best Flying Fixed Blade Broadheads



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

i looked at them myself a while back but i just didnt have confidence in such a small cutting diameter... i dont mind having to move my sights or rest a lil with a bigger cutting diameter fixed blade... however i am shooting bullet holes with my set up and it was a non issue... great tuned bow proper arrow spine and correct fletchings and close to any broadhead should fly great...just my 2 cents


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

what bambikiller said:wink:


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

i agree with the flight they are very good. there is one other that i have shot that comes to mind as super accurate, the razorcap... its just not very popular


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I cannot imagine a fixed blade head flying any better than a Slick Trick Standard. I can get fist sized groups out to 60 yards, intermingling my field points and broadheads. Perhaps the Sonics do the same, but I will take the extra blade and the extra 1/8th inch diameter and interlocking blades and Solingen steel of the STs any day of the week. Nothing against the Sonic, but I do not think they are the only head that flies as well as you have said.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

magnus stinger 4 blade and 2 blade buzzcuts fly amazing for me. if i feel like i need a bigger cut ill start shooting crimson talon xt heads for deer again. cause the xt heads also fly amazing


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've tried the G5 Strikers and they were just as accurate as the Slick Tricks. I took my old bow to a Pro Shop once and after they tinkered with it the Slick Tricks wouldn't fly right, so I followed the Tuning sticky at the top of this page and had my broadheads back flying with my fieldpoints.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Tune your bow....whoopty-do. 

Then they ALL fly like field points....


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I have never done any high-speed filming of my BH's to be able to tell how any of them fly, so I can't really say which "fly" the best. But I do have a lot of heads that will impact the same spots out to 60 yards.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

sawtoothscream said:


> magnus stinger 4 blade and 2 blade buzzcuts fly amazing for me. if i feel like i need a bigger cut ill start shooting crimson talon xt heads for deer again. cause the xt heads also fly amazing


I used to love those crimsons . Shame they aren't made anymore . I think I have 4 left 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I won't shoot broadheads in groups closer than 60 yds. There are a bunch of great flying heads. Probably too many to list. Should make a list of bad flying heads.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Too small for my liking.

There are quite a number of heads that fly perfectly out of a well tuned bow.


----------



## centralILdeer (Feb 5, 2016)

I know slick trick has been mentioned, but I have had good results with the magnums from slick trick. Not saying they are the best, but they work very well in my setup.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

I was a big fan of the old Rocket Steelheads. They were a good flying head. I've had success with STs as well. Just bought some VPA Penetrators to test with my setup. I'm really starting to lean towards heads that are machined from one piece of stock. I liked the Montecs and have killed a number of deer with them. They flew great too, but this past year I had a head blow up on me. Luckily I was able to recover the deer. The entire front of the head imploded on impact with a rib. I was fortunate enough that the arrow still had a enough energy to lodge the base of the broken head in the off rib.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I've killed 2 elk with 125gr Thunderheads and used aluminum shafts both times. I use 100gr Thunderheads in front of Easton ACC shafts for deer, I see no reason to change.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> I used to love those crimsons . Shame they aren't made anymore . I think I have 4 left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you really resurrect a 6 year old thread?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> Did you really resurrect a 6 year old thread?


It wasn't me . I replied to the comment above when it showed up in my feed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

HOW MANY TIMES CAN THE SAME QUESTION BE ASKED?

*THE FACTS; 
1) If you tune your bow properly
2) Assemble your arrows so there is no BH wobble
3) you aren't underspined

You can get any fixed head to shoot like your Field points! *

....of course the smaller and shorter it is- the easier the tuning [but then you sacrifice BH performance using a tiny little head]

If you haven't tuned your bow for BH's....then the odds are you are just masking your problems.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> It wasn't me . I replied to the comment above when it showed up in my feed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I saw the same thing last night. I replied, then noticed how old it was. I looked back at it and the guy who resurrected it had deleted his post and mine looked like the culprit. So then I deleted mine


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> I cannot imagine a fixed blade head flying any better than a Slick Trick Standard. I can get fist sized groups out to 60 yards, intermingling my field points and broadheads. Perhaps the Sonics do the same, but I will take the extra blade and the extra 1/8th inch diameter and interlocking blades and Solingen steel of the STs any day of the week. Nothing against the Sonic, but I do not think they are the only head that flies as well as you have said.


I agree. The ST standard and QAD Exodus are insanely accurate even at long range. I have shot the Sonic and think they are a good flying head but the cut is small on them and the tip where the blades come together is prone to damage.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> I agree. The ST standard and QAD Exodus are insanely accurate even at long range. I have shot the Sonic and think they are a good flying head but the cut is small on them and the tip where the blades come together is prone to damage.


That post I made was from 2009  I now shoot Exodus Swept heads and they fly excellently at 80 yards. They group the same as ST, Helix, and Solids. I have had slightly more forgiving flight with Trophy Taker A-TACs.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I really want to try a tac but not at the price they are listed at. Crazy imo.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

the old Muzzy 3 blade always flew fine for me after some tuning. I have shot a lot of heads and haven't found one yet that hasn't done well for me. I'm either going Muzzy Trocar this fall or just go back to my stash of old 100 grain 3 blade Muzzies.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

DJO said:


> I see a lot of members claim different broadheads are the best. I see a lot of fans of the G5 Montec, Slick Trick, Muzzy, Shuttle T, and Magnus and for good reason, as these are great broadheads.
> 
> But, for pure accuracy, which I think is critical, it is tough to beat the American Broadhead Company Sonic. I will argue that the ABC Sonic is the most accurate fixed blade broadhead on the market. They actually do fly identical to your field points. The 7/8" diameter cut is small, but I have never shot a more accurate fixed blade broadhead. I screwed them on tonight at the club for the first time and they grouped like my FP out to 40 yds. without touching my sights.
> 
> Any other fans or critics of this broadhead?


I shot them for several years. Always accurate and deadly with complete pass through every time. Switched to sonic pro (1" cut) a couple years ago with same results. Still using the sonic pro. I bought them on a 2 for 1 sale and loaded up, so I will be using them for quite some time.

Just noticed this is an old thread, but I am still shooting sonic pro. I guess I am out of date.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

At the risk of re-bumping ancient threads, my 3 favs are 

1.QAD Exodus
2.Magnus Stinger
3.Slick Trick


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I have had excellent results with the Standard 100 grain Slick Tricks! They are very accurate and sharp!


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

I use Wasp SST Hammers, 100 grain. They tune easy and take a beating.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had the best results with 100 grain Muzzy MX4s....

Joe


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree the Sonics shoot very good but I was not impressed with their durability after 2 years of use. Before that I shot the Magnus Stingers. After Sonics I then switched to Slick Tricks when they came out and then to the Razor Tricks when they came along. I am now shooting Steelforce Phatheads and see no reason to switch. All of the heads listed will fly beautifully with little issue in tuning. I have found the Phathead to be the most durable and sharpest of the bunch and that is why I still use them after 5 years.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

snoman4 said:


> I agree the Sonics shoot very good but I was not impressed with their durability after 2 years of use.


Yeah, that is the down side to the sonics. The sonic pro is a little better but the blades can still get pretty mangled. You can get replacement blades, but I just use the head once and then they become practice heads. I understand the shuttle t lock is pretty good as well and when I run out of sonics, may be the next thing I get.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

There are more variables, as to arrow, bow, speed, point weight and tune that make some difference as to arrow flight and how they are the same between your field point of impact and broadhead. As to shooting out to 50 yards most bow hunters don't shoot but maybe 25 yards sure they practice out to maybe 30 yards but again that is another factor. I have been shooting Magnus BH's for years and they are 2 Blade version and they group as my FP's do and the deer taken have gone down 75 yards or less usually less. Also as mentioned if you bow is tuned both BH & FP should impact very close to each other as arrow choice can effect this as well. Many things can make a difference. And Archery is more about "personal" Choices what some think is better is great for them but others use something different as long as it "Works" why be concerned what others are using. This why I dislike AT these days many think their choice is better that another's and yet if it does what the Archer wants and needs what difference does it really make! And as old as the OP started this Thread many more have been asking and touting one is better than the next. As long as they are still selling that product, great if not find another one that works. Seems more are concerned about Blood Trails from their BH and talk how that is important again as long as you can hit the spot you are aiming at and the deer goes down why change to something that fails as many say this or that brand has in threads here. Use what works for You and that should be all that matters...

LFM


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Best flying fixed blade? No question whatsoever......RAMCATS. CHECK THE YOU TUBE REVIEWS. I thought they were mechanicals at first.....they are the real deal


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

CarpCommander said:


> Tune your bow....whoopty-do.
> 
> Then they ALL fly like field points....


Agreed. Bareshaft tuned my Nitrum 34, shot five different broad heads, three fixed and two mechanical and didn't have to adjust for any of them. All flew great. I tend to believe if a broadhead isn't flying well, it's the bow/shooter more than the broadhead.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Best flying fixed blade? No question whatsoever......RAMCATS. CHECK THE YOU TUBE REVIEWS. I thought they were mechanicals at first.....they are the real deal


Well, they do fly well...but they don't win the Hooter Shooter testing competitions.


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

The rage heads go right where my field tips do. But I'm in the same boat wanting to go back to fixed


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Thunderheads


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Magnus black hornets fly great!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

I like the price. I'm gonna try them this year! Size doesn't matter.... It's where you put it. Remember archers long ago used to just grind a chisel end on a field point.


----------



## drk9988 (Feb 10, 2008)

Razor Tricks from slick trick are awesome but not made anymore


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

NAP HellRazors


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Steelforce Phathead 125 grain Titanium , don't need anything else .....


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

DJO said:


> The 7/8" diameter cut is small, but I have never shot a more accurate fixed blade broadhead.


With a 7/8" cut diameter, it's possible you are right, but the surface area on the blades is the most likely factor for the cause of planing. The Sonics are largely un-vented.

I've used some of your list, Slick's, G5's and Muzzy's, plus a few more low profile designs. Like vanes, the height of the blade and surface area in the airflow has the most effect when it comes to tuning challenges, but once the setup is tuned, they all shoot pretty much the same. Decrease venting, or raise the cutting surface, and it's back to tuning to get the accuracy and POI back.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

Stingers and Black Hornet popping balloons at 100 yds. lifetime replacement guarantee. thanks


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Mike, if you ever talk to Woody anymore, Tell him Bruce- Beendare said hi


----------



## jwscott (Mar 1, 2014)

Magnus black hornet shoot great


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm not capable of saying what fixed head flys best, because I have not tried all of them. My experience is that with a well tuned bow and proper spined arrows one can get most broadheads to fly well. That is if they spin true on the arrow shaft. Some come from the factory, not able to spin true.
The past few years I have shot Muzzy MX4, Slick Trick mags, Magnus Stingers, Solids, and Magnus black hornet Serazors. All of these flew well for me. And they all have performed well on various game animals.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Best flying fixed blade? No question whatsoever......RAMCATS. CHECK THE YOU TUBE REVIEWS. I thought they were mechanicals at first.....they are the real deal


x2...there is a reason ramcats have such a reputation in the crossbow scene, it is because they fly perfectly even at 400 fps from the newest high end crossbows. Try shooting other fixed blade heads at 400fps and you will see just how much better ramcats really do fly.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Beendare said:


> HOW MANY TIMES CAN THE SAME QUESTION BE ASKED?
> 
> *THE FACTS;
> 1) If you tune your bow properly
> ...


We are on the same page a lot....and I agree with what you say to a point. But that said I think certain brands are more consistent making them easier to tune from arrow to arrow......AND I also think that certain designs are more forgiving of tuning errors. 

So I have my "favorites" for sure......but I also agree too many people simply expect the broad heads to overcome their tuning shortfalls.....and THAT is exactly why expandables are the rage.......pun intended.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

ChuckA84 said:


> x2...there is a reason ramcats have such a reputation in the crossbow scene, it is because they fly perfectly even at 400 fps from the newest high end crossbows. Try shooting other fixed blade heads at 400fps and you will see just how much better ramcats really do fly.


I'm not a big fan of the short ferrule and the point......it looks like a penetration killer to me. That said I haven't used em' but the physics are clear they won't be as good on bone as a thinner head. 

Have you any experience with hitting bone?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

deadquiet said:


> I'm not a big fan of the short ferrule and the point......it looks like a penetration killer to me. That said I haven't used em' but the physics are clear they won't be as good on bone as a thinner head.
> 
> Have you any experience with hitting bone?


I have not had any contact with bones except for ribs, but I have had no penetration issues even from my lightweight sub 400 grain arrows from a 60# bow. There are plenty of videos on youtube though and you may find some examples there...

http://youtu.be/IifP9utVSkE

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## finandfur (Feb 4, 2013)

Ramcats fly great period. Not the most durable head or blades. I've shot a bunch of deer with them and two big bucks. Blades were broken and bent but deer were dead in sight


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

With the exception of a couple of the more extreme heads,(big cut, more than 4 blades) I have never had a fixed head that I couldn't tune to fly perfect.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

davydtune said:


> With the exception of a couple of the more extreme heads,(big cut, more than 4 blades) I have never had a fixed head that I couldn't tune to fly perfect.


I see that often on AT.

It tells me you haven't tried many combinations. There are several factors that play into BH tuning. Speed, shaft weight, BH surface area, etc. Oh, rest design, and tuning talent may also be factors.

I worked on BH tuning clinics/seminars for a large club. Many combinations exceed the speed and form requirements for good flight for shooter X, (maybe A-Z).

Try a large 4 blade, fixed blade head, on an ultralight shaft at 320fps. Some might make it work, most cannot make it work, ever.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

TMan51 said:


> I see that often on AT.
> 
> It tells me you haven't tried many combinations. There are several factors that play into BH tuning. Speed, shaft weight, BH surface area, etc. Oh, rest design, and tuning talent may also be factors.
> 
> ...


Lol! You obviously don't know me. I have well 300 broadheads at my disposal currently, I'm always testing new heads. I've shot more combinations then most. If the bow is tuned and you have sufficient fletching most all fly great until you get to the extremes.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

davydtune said:


> I have well 300 broadheads at my disposal currently, I'm always testing new heads.


Ya have me there, I might have gone through a hundred myself in the last fifty years, maybe twice that many assisting with tuning clinics. 

I think "at the extremes" is the best way to put it. Extremes is a combination of all of the hardware plus the talent on the string. One of those necessarily limits the other, and it's likely different for every combination.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been bowhunting for 35 years and I've only ever had ONE broadhead break up... exclusively from the impact with an animal.
That head was a Sonic. It hit leg bone and completely came apart.
I would use them for squirrels.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

TMan51 said:


> Ya have me there, I might have gone through a hundred myself in the last fifty years, maybe twice that many assisting with tuning clinics.
> 
> I think "at the extremes" is the best way to put it. Extremes is a combination of all of the hardware plus the talent on the string. One of those necessarily limits the other, and it's likely different for every combination.


:thumbs_up


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

centralILdeer said:


> I know slick trick has been mentioned, but I have had good results with the magnums from slick trick. Not saying they are the best, but they work very well in my setup.


Same here^^^^^^^^


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

da white shoe said:


> I've been bowhunting for 35 years and I've only ever had ONE broadhead break up...



One thing I do believe is that today's heads are generally more durable than they were 25+ years ago. 

I shot my first whitetail a bit more than 45 years ago, and through that time I've had a couple come apart. One was a Bear Razorhead traveling on a 2219 from a 70lb Hoyt ProVantage tracer, according to my notes, and a couple of mechanicals of aluminum construction from more recent Hoyts with heavier arrows, and lots of speed. My 2003 Supertec shot lights out with Beman 340's and CX Terminators, and there was enough KE there to dismantle a couple heads. A bit more than 80ft/lbs. But that isn't enough to wreck a Slick Standard, and I'm sure many similar designs as well. I've never had a NAP Spitfire bend, break, or come apart, as near as I can tell. I've had my trusty Steelheads take a beating even with my 60lb bows on a solid bone hit. I've had a couple cut on contact heads curl up on a shoulder joint or leg bone on exit.

There are many cut on contact fans, especially for bows at the lower end of the KE range. They do have the "edge" when it comes to penetration. 
If you have the energy, the various "chisel" tips, or the monolith types like the Slick Standard will hold up to anything I can shoot, no matter what speed or arrow weight. I have a leg bone with a Slick Standard buried out of sight in the knob of the upper joint. It appears intact, and probably is.

I have a reserve of NAP Nitrons. Not many, but they should get me through a couple more elk trips before I pass on. They are tough. I have a hoard of Slicks in all weights. When I wear them out, or shoot 'em into the grass and leaves, I'll try something else. Or at least as soon as they are all gone, along with a couple dz Spitfires.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

They do fly good, but so do a lot of others. If you are in a tournament and you must shoot a broad head, and they fly good for you then I would say use them. But we used them years ago on javelina and pigs, this is where we try all the broad heads first. And the sonic, and ram cats are the only two heads we have actually lost blades on, out of all the heads we have tried. There are better heads for hunting that will fly great out of a tuned bow. If you are set on sonics let me know( pm me) , I may have some, and extra blades I will give you for cost of shipping.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Most fly just fine so long as the bow they're flying from is properly tuned.


----------



## Swampfox85 (Jan 22, 2016)

When I used fixed it was always muzzy


----------



## UnboundArchery (May 14, 2016)

Last month a couple buddies and I went on a hog hunt in South Oklahoma. We knew ahead of time that there was some big hogs in the area we were hunting and wanted to make sure we used a broadheads we were confident with. Hog shields are thick and tough, especially on big hogs! We have always used Magnus stingers and we were excited to try the new Magnus black hornets that recently came out for the first time. The day before the hunt we all meet at my place to make sure all of our bows were sighted in and allow time for practice with the Black hornets. After an hour or so of shooting with field points at several yardages we decided to try the black hornets at the same distances to see how they would fly so we knew what to expect for the hunt. We opened up a pack, switched out our field tips for broadheads and got back to shooting. We were excited to see that they were dead on at 20, 30, & 40 and were amazed that they were still dead on at 50 & 60! Most fixed blades seem to lack in accuracy at further distances but that was just not the case with these. On day one of the hunt we each had hogs come within shooting range but not the big hogs we knew were in the area. On the morning of day two at first light in came a shooter at 35 yards. I drew back and let the arrow fly- I heard it hit and watched my hog go down after only taking 5 steps with a complete pass through! Within the next couple hours I received text from both the other guys that they also shot hogs. Together we harvested 300, 360, & 400lb hogs and not a single one made it further than 20 yards! I am completely amazed by the performance of these broadheads and will ONLY use this broadhead in further hunts. Having confidence in your equipment is priceless!!!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Ramcats are by far the most accurate of any fixed blade. #2 is the Exodus


----------



## MountainManz (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of the "Best Flying" broadhead I tested before last season.... EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM will hit the exact same spot out beyond 70 yards being shot from my tuned Bowtech Destroyer 340, 70 lbs, 31" draw. Tune it up!!!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Steelforce Phatheads have really impressed me with there accuracy and performance on game.


----------

